# Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!



## kuate (7. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand zufällig einen onlineshop (möglichst in Europa), bei dem man einigermaßen günstig Tauchschaufeln zum Wobblerbauen beziehen kann?

Material sollte Kunststoff sein, also Lexan, Polycarbonat, oder wie immer man es nennen will.

Wenn jemand sowas abzugeben hat, weil er es selber "in Serie" fertigt, wäre das natürlich auch toll!

Info wäre super! Gerne auch per PM!! #6

BG


----------



## 42er barsch (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

hi, ich baue zwar keine wobbler selbst habe aber schon einige repariert.

alte cd´s und und ein locheisen haben mir gute dienste geleistet.

die grösse des locheisens richtet sich natürlich nach der grösse des wobblers.

sollte eine cd zu dünn erscheinen sind mittels sekundenkleber auch schnell mal zwei zusammengeklebt.


gruss


----------



## kuate (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Merce erstmal für die schnelle Antort!

Was mich an den CD´s stört ist die Konsistenz. Mir wurde auch schon gesagt, dass die leichter einreißen als Polycarbonat oder ähnliches...

Ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht...


----------



## jkc (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Moin, günstig ist relativ, aber schau mal hier rein:
http://www.lureparts.nl/product_inf...sCsid=bj5drd075n253qim1f7620bkt6#.UTiQxfLVWho

http://www.lureparts.nl/product_inf...sCsid=bj5drd075n253qim1f7620bkt6#.UTiQ__LVWho

Grüße JK


----------



## kuate (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Die kannte ich auch schon, aber wie du sagst:

"Relativ" günstig!! :g

1€ pro Schaufel ist schon hart...


----------



## jkc (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



kuate schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 1€ pro Schaufel ist schon hart...



Sehe ich auch so, kaufen würde ich die Teile zu dem Kurs nicht wollen. |uhoh: 
Produzieren und verkaufen allerdings auch nicht.|rolleyes

Da mach´s mir lieber selbst.

Grüße JK


----------



## allegoric (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



kuate schrieb:


> Merce erstmal für die schnelle Antort!
> 
> Was mich an den CD´s stört ist die Konsistenz. Mir wurde auch schon gesagt, dass die leichter einreißen als Polycarbonat oder ähnliches...
> 
> Ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht...




CD's bestehen aus Polycarbonat. Diese kann man auch zum Wobblerbauen selber nutzen, indem man diese heiß verformt. Dazu gibt es Anleitungen...

Die Wobber ausm Laden werden auch mit Thermoplaste hergestellt, aber Polycarbonat wird es nicht sein, sonst wären die weicher. Für kleine Tauchschaufeln reichen CD's aus. Für dickere würde ich einfach eine größere Dicke von Polycarbonat bestellen. Das ist hart genug und verbiegt kaum noch.

Aber das beantwortet ja nicht die Frage des Threaderstellers...Naja viel billiger mit Tauchschaufeln wirste nicht kommen. Das ist nicht unbedingt DAS Gewerbe, wo sich 100 Firmen drum prügeln. Selbst in den USA kosten die Tauchschaufeln ihr Geld.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir das Tauchschaufel ausschneiden am Wobblerbau genau das ist, was mir am wenigstens gefällt. Ich muss immer ewig rumfeilen, bevor da was vernünftiges rauskommt. Aber mit Dekupiersäge (besser Bandsäge) und nem Tellerschleifer / Sandpapier / Bandschleifer sind die doch recht schnell in Form gebracht. Es geht auch mit einer Laubsäge ist aber durch die Materialhärte nicht gerade die angenehmste Arbeit. Das würde ich daher nicht unbedingt empfehlen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Ich hab mir extra ne Minitischkreissäge gekauft, um Schaufeln auszusägen. Erst werden die Platten in Streifen gesägt (Breite der Streifen = Länge der Tauchschaufel).
Nun Stell ich einen Winkel ein und säge den Streifen abwechselnd in kleine Stücke (Trapezform).
Der letzte Bearbeitungsschritt geht weniger schnell: Einspannen in Schraubstock und mit Hilfe verschiedener Unterlegscheiben und einem Dremel die Rundungen fräsen und schleifen. Zum Schluss einmal mit ner Schlichtfeile rübergehen und alles sieht gut aus.#6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Hallo,

ganz billig werden die Schaufeln, wenn Du eine Laubsäge und eine Feile verwendet. Beim sägen und feilen kannst Du die Euronen zählen die Du sparst.

Viel Spass!

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Ich nehme meistens Alu-Blech. Das ist ein klasse Material für Schaufeln. Es lässt sich prima schneiden (mit Metallschere oder mit Laubsäge aussägen), feilen und vor allem biegen. Es ist nur ein bisschen schwerer als diese Kunststoffschaufeln aber dafür wesentlich robuster. Ich finde das die auch edler aussehen, aber das ist reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Bobster (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Ich nehme meistens Alu-Blech. Das ist ein klasse Material für Schaufeln. Es lässt sich prima schneiden (mit Metallschere oder mit Laubsäge aussägen), feilen und vor allem biegen. Es ist nur ein bisschen schwerer als diese Kunststoffschaufeln aber dafür wesentlich robuster. Ich finde das die auch edler aussehen, aber das ist reine Geschmackssache.


 
Kupfer oder Messingplatten aus dem Baumarkt gehen auch bei mir hervorragend...ist mal was anderes...und tragen zum Gewichtsausgleich bei.

Verwendet jemand 24k Gold Tauchschaufeln ?


----------



## kuate (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Vielen dank für die diversen Tipps und Meinungen!

Ich finde es super, dass der Kollege das schaufelbauen gleich als nervigste Arbeit betitelt! |supergri
Genauso stell ich's mir vor! 
Aber ohne Flachs, ich will mir das echt sparen... Ist vielleicht  unsportlich, aber is mir wurscht! 
Dann vielleicht gleich überm großen Teich bestellen... Fang grad erst an mit wobblern und will mir nicht gleich zig neue maschinen kaufen müssen. Im Moment ist mir eine pragmatische Lösung wichtiger als eine profiausrüstung.
Wenn doch noch jemand nen Tipp hat, bitte gerne!:m


----------



## Schxxnwxld (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Hallo,

zig neue Maschinen, für was?

Ich mache alle Schaufeln maschinell, dazu benötige ich nur eine Maschine und jede Schaufel wird damit sehr genau.
Die Maschine schneidet vor sich hin, ich muss noch nicht einmal dabei sein.

Nervig kann es bei gebogenen Schaufeln werden, wenn die Temperatur beim biegen nicht genau stimmt.

Laubsäge und Feile ist eine pragmatische Lösung.
Viel Erfolg damit.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Chiforce (7. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Da isser wieder der CNC-Kollege


----------



## west1 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



kuate schrieb:


> Fang grad erst an mit wobblern und will mir nicht gleich zig neue maschinen kaufen müssen.


Mit Dekupiersäge und Bandschleifer sind die Schaufel schnell gemacht und beide Maschinchen sind auch zum Wobbler bauen ganz praktisch.



Bobster schrieb:


> Verwendet jemand 24k Gold Tauchschaufeln ?


Sobald ich genug Gold im Rhein gefunden habe werd ich mir mal eine machen.


----------



## allegoric (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zig neue Maschinen, für was?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass ihm deine Aussage nichts nützt |kopfkrat .

Außer du hast vor, ihm dein Maschinchen auszuleihen |supergri


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Da isser wieder der CNC-Kollege



Ich kann bei Deinem Text kein Tipp für das Bauen von Schaufeln erkennen.
Wem nützt Dein Beitrag? 

Es gab auch eine Vor - CNC - Zeit, da wurden meine Schaufeln auch sehr genau.

Da hatte ich mir eine Storchenschnabel-Vorrichtung gebaut,
Sie aus Holz,  einfach und billig.
Die Vorlage war ein Werkzeug, das unsere Kinder im Kindergarten benutzt haben.

Gruß Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass ihm deine Aussage nichts nützt |kopfkrat .
> 
> Außer du hast vor, ihm dein Maschinchen auszuleihen |supergri



Meine Aussage Laubsäge und Feile zu verwenden, nützt auf jeden Fall, es ist die billigste Lösung und schwierig ist es auch nicht.

Zu "Maschinchen ausleihen": das habe ich schon oft gemacht, um z.B. bei kleinen und großen Veranstaltungen (z. B. vor zwei Jahren in der Saarlandhalle), Logos für Kinder zu fräsen.

Mein Maschinchen hat schon viele Reisen hinter sich.
Ich habe sogar eine Transportkiste dafür gemacht.

Für ein paar Schaufen ist das Ausleihen nicht notwendig.
Da geht es nicht darum Kindern eine Freude zu machen und sie für Technik zu begeistern.

Ergänzung:
Das Maschinchen ist ständig in "fremder Hand", alle Kursteilnehmer fräsen damit ihre Muster. Alle behandeln das Stück sehr gut. noch nie wurde etwas an der Maschine beschädigt.

Gruß

Theodor


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



> Aber ohne Flachs, ich will mir das echt sparen... Ist vielleicht unsportlich, aber is mir wurscht!
> Dann vielleicht gleich überm großen Teich bestellen... Fang grad erst an mit wobblern und will mir nicht gleich zig neue maschinen kaufen müssen. Im Moment ist mir eine pragmatische Lösung wichtiger als eine profiausrüstung.
> Wenn doch noch jemand nen Tipp hat, bitte gerne!


kuate

Also ich weis nicht??!! Wenn dir das schon zu viel Arbeit ist #c
Natürlich ist das Schaufelmachen lange nicht so spaßig wie einen Wobbler zu bemalen. Aber wenn ich meinen Wobbler selber baue, dann soll der auch nur von mir sein! Zudem kann ich mir ganz individuelle Schaufeln bauen. Ein Wobbler selber zu bauen braucht auch Geduld sonst wird das nix! Dann kannste dir ja auch gleich noch fertige Rohlinge kaufen :m
Also wirklich so eine Schaufel ist mit ein bisschen Übung (bekommt man natürlich nur wenn man die auch net kauft |rolleyes|rolleyes) in 5 Minuten fertig. Hier mal die Arbeitsschritte mit einer ganz "pragmatischen Lösung"
-Laubsäge-Feile-Sandpapier - Alublech


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Schöne Darstellung!

Theodor


----------



## angler1996 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

wenn' s Blech nicht allzu dick ist, reicht doch ne Schere zum ausschneiden. Danach zwischen die Backen vom Schraubstock ( wenn nicht vorhanden , zusätzlich zwei Brettchen mit einspannen) glatt drücken - Feilen - fertsch
Gruß A.


----------



## kuate (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

@schoenwald: tolle tipps die du da hast... Ich brauch mir also NUR ne CNC-Fräse zu kaufen und dann ist alles ganz einfach... #6

@wobblerbau vielen Dank für deine Bilder! DAS ist wirklich hilfreich! :m Vielleicht kann ich mich doch noch dazu aufraffen... Mir hätte halt Kunststoff besser gefallen, aber gut.

Nur zum Verständnis: Ich hab nicht wirklich vor nur noch selber zu bauen. Ich muss nur eine Idee verwirklichen, die ich so am Markt nicht finden kann. Und für diesen Versuch will ich nicht riesen Investitionen tätigen. Geht sich schon deswegen nicht aus, weil ich noch ne neue Spinne bauen muss.....


----------



## Chiforce (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Ich kann bei Deinem Text kein Tipp für das Bauen von Schaufeln erkennen.
> Wem nützt Dein Beitrag?
> 
> Es gab auch eine Vor - CNC - Zeit, da wurden meine Schaufeln auch sehr genau.
> ...



richtig, genau wie der tipp mit "nur einer maschine" wenn diese nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## madpraesi (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Hallo,
versuch es mal mit dem Kunststoff Polypropylen, selbst durch erwärmung ist er verformbar.
Wird sogar in der Orthopädie zum Prothesenbau genutzt.
Mit dem Alu noch ein Tipp besorgt euch ein schumacherhammer der hat an einer seite eine Kugel (gibt verschiedene Größen) dann kann man es auch halb rund treiben.
Grüße Christian :m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Zur Not ne Einteilung aus'm Sortimentskasten o.ä. (z.Bsp. Tupperdose) missbrauchen:

http://www.angler-online.de/allgemein/5194_5194.html

Würde dem Blech allerdings den Vorzug geben.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Hallo,
zu:
"@schoenwald: tolle tipps die du da hast... Ich brauch mir also NUR ne CNC-Fräse zu kaufen und dann ist alles ganz einfach... #6"

Nur fast, wenn Du einen Taschenrechner kaufst, rechnet er nicht von selbst, Du musst ihn bedienen.
Und Du musst den richtigen Taschenrechner aussuchen.

Wenn Du den richtigen Rechner hast und auch noch bedienen kannst, damit er macht was Du willst, dann ist der Taschenrechner ein nützliches Werkzeug.

So ist es bei vielen Dingen im Leben, ein Herd kocht auch nicht von alleine ein gutes Menü, man muss auch Kochen können, dann ist es auch ganz einfach und das Ergebnis ausgezeichnet.

Alles klar?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Chiforce schrieb:


> richtig, genau wie der tipp mit "nur einer maschine" wenn diese nicht vorhanden ist.



Es ging darum ob man Zig-Maschinen benötigt.
Ich mache die Schaufeln wirlich mit einer Maschine und nicht mit Zig-Maschinen.

Wo her ist Deine Annahme, dass niemand eine CNC-Maschine hat?

Ein Forumsteilnehmer - Oli aus der Freiburger Gegend - war im letzeten Jahr bei mir, damit ich ihm den Umgang mit der CNC von seinem Vater zeige.

Ich schreibe ja nicht nur für die, die CNC ablehnen oder keine Möglichkeit haben.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Theodor das ist dann so wie, eine Dekupiersäge sägt nicht von alleine was aus und beim Bandschleifer ist es ähnlich, der macht auch nix von alleine. Seh ich das richtig!? 

Tipps zum Tauchschaufel machen kamen ja einige, nur muss man halt was machen wollen, wer nix machen will, auch nicht mit den einfachsten Mitteln der kauft sie halt fertig wenn er sie in der passenden Größe und Form irgendwo bekommt!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> versuch es mal mit dem Kunststoff Polypropylen, selbst durch erwärmung ist er verformbar.
> Wird sogar in der Orthopädie zum Prothesenbau genutzt.
> Mit dem Alu noch ein Tipp besorgt euch ein schumacherhammer der hat an einer seite eine Kugel (gibt verschiedene Größen) dann kann man es auch halb rund treiben.
> Grüße Christian :m



Hallo,

Polypropylen lässt sich nicht kleben, deshalb ist es nicht zu empfehlen, sonst wäre es ein guter Kunststoff.

Wenn das Material Kunststoff sein und dazu noch ein guter Kunststoff und auch nix kosten soll, empfehle ich alte Motoradhelmvisiere.

Ich selbst verwende den Kunststoff Makrolon, davon habe ich mir je ein Stück 1 mm 1.5 mm und 2 mm gekauft.
Daraus kann ich, von klein bis groß, alle Schaufeln machen.
Wenn ich suche und herumfahre, wo es etwas Passendes für Ume gibt, wird es auch nicht preisgünstiger.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



west1 schrieb:


> Theodor das ist dann so wie, eine Dekupiersäge sägt nicht von alleine was aus und beim Bandschleifer ist es ähnlich, der macht auch nix von alleine. Seh ich das richtig!?
> 
> Tipps zum Tauchschaufel machen kamen ja einige, nur muss man halt was machen wollen, wer nix machen will, auch nicht mit den einfachsten Mitteln der kauft sie halt fertig wenn er sie in der passenden Größe und Form irgendwo bekommt!



Hallo Hubert,

genau so sehe ich es auch.

Wenn ich manchmal den Aufwand sehe, der gemacht wird, damit alles nichts kostet, fällt mir der Witz ein:
"Für meine Gesundheit tue ich alles, dafür gebe ich sogar mein Leben".

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



west1 schrieb:


> Theodor das ist dann so wie, eine Dekupiersäge sägt nicht von alleine was aus und beim Bandschleifer ist es ähnlich, der macht auch nix von alleine. Seh ich das richtig!?
> 
> Tipps zum Tauchschaufel machen kamen ja einige, nur muss man halt was machen wollen, wer nix machen will, auch nicht mit den einfachsten Mitteln der kauft sie halt fertig wenn er sie in der passenden Größe und Form irgendwo bekommt!



Super auf den Punkt gebracht! So seh ich das auch... #6



			
				angler1996 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn' s Blech nicht allzu dick ist, reicht doch ne Schere zum ausschneiden.



Das geht natürlich auch. Habe ich ja auch schon bereits erwähnt. Nur tue ich mir da immer ein bisschen schwer mit so einer Metallschere eine kleine Schaufel auszusägen. Ich bekomms mit dem Aussägen auch wesentlich genauer hin.


----------



## Bobster (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Sobald "Ihr" aus Eurem "Wobbler vom Besenstiel" nach draußen dürft, geht's immer ab....


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Polypropylen lässt sich nicht kleben, deshalb ist es nicht zu empfehlen, sonst wäre es ein guter Kunststoff.


Funktioniert sehr wohl, jedoch nicht so problemlos wie andere Kunststoffe.


----------



## Chiforce (9. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Es ging darum ob man Zig-Maschinen benötigt.
> Ich mache die Schaufeln wirlich mit einer Maschine und nicht mit Zig-Maschinen.
> 
> Wo her ist Deine Annahme, dass niemand eine CNC-Maschine hat?
> ...



Bei dem Punkt "wieviele Maschinen man benötigt" kann ich sagen, man "benötigt" keine, geht auch alles in Handarbeit.

Meine Annahme, "daß niemand eine CNC-Maschine hat" stützt sich darauf, dass wir hier in einem Anglerforum sind und nicht in einem Zerspanungsforum, das wird hier eher die Ausnahme sein (wobei das "niemand" nicht von mir kommt, ich kann das eindeutig wiederlegen  )

CNC wird grundsätzlich Keiner ablehnen, nur eher nicht die Möglichkeiten haben sich eine zu kaufen/bauen bzw. das CAD fräsbar zu zeichnen, zu CAM'en und alles was noch dazugehört, da ist es nicht mit "kauf dir eine getan" das ist ein Jahrelanger prozess bis man weiß was alles zu beachten ist, der in Eigenregie kaum frustfrei zu bewältigen ist, wenn man schnell mal 5 Tauchschaufeln für den Saisonstart bauen will.

Ein sinnvoller Beitrag zu dem Thema wäre, sag mir die Maße und ich fräs dir aus einem 1 mm Alublech oder GFK oder PS oder PP oder "was auch immer für ein Wunschmaterial" eine Kleinserie Tauchschaufeln :m


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Funktioniert sehr wohl, jedoch nicht so problemlos wie andere Kunststoffe.



... wie so soll jemand Kunststoff verwenden der sich nicht problemlos kleben lässt, wenn es genug andere gute und stabilere Kunststoffe gibt?

Oder wolltest Du einfach ein Gegenargument bringen?

Ich  verwende Polycarbonat, die Eigenschaften von Polycarbonat werden so beschrieben:
hat eine hohe Festigkeit und Härte bei guter Zähigkeit und eine ausgezeichnete Schlagfestigkeit.


Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Bei dem Punkt "wieviele Maschinen man benötigt" kann ich sagen, man "benötigt" keine, geht auch alles in Handarbeit.
> 
> Meine Annahme, "daß niemand eine CNC-Maschine hat" stützt sich darauf, dass wir hier in einem Anglerforum sind und nicht in einem Zerspanungsforum, das wird hier eher die Ausnahme sein (wobei das "niemand" nicht von mir kommt, ich kann das eindeutig wiederlegen  )
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe geschrieben, dass eine Laubsäge und eine Feile reicht, hast Du das nicht gelesen?
Ein Forumsteilnehmer hat die Vorgehensweise auch mit Bildern gezeigt.

Deine Worte:
" ... Zerspanungsforum ..."
Habe ich etwas über Zerspanung geschrieben?
Ist es Deine Aufgabe mir zu schreiben, ob ich die Worte "Eine Maschine" schreiben darf?

Wer hat Dir das Märchen erzählt, dass man einen jahrelangen Prozess durchmachen muss, damit man z.B. 5 Wobbler-Schaufeln CNC fräsen kann?

9 Stunden benötigen meine Kursteilnehmer, dann können sie das CNC-Programm für einfache Formen, wie Schaufeln, schreiben und die Schaufeln fräsen. 
Da sind Jugendliche dabei, die noch nicht einmal einen Hauptschulabschluss haben.
Teuer ist die Technik heute auch nicht mehr, in Karlsruhe benutze ich eine CNC-Maschine aus Holz, mit der kann man von einfachen Teilen wie Wobblerschaufeln bis Aluformen zum Gießen, alles fertigen.


Zu:
"... sag mir die Maße ..."

Im letzen Jahr hat mich ein Forumsteilnehmer angeschrieben, ob ich Ihm ein paar Rapala-Schaufeln machen könnte, damit er seine Wobbler reparieren kann.
Da Rapala-Schaufeln sehr genau sein müssen, habe ich ihm die Schaufeln (gleich 30 Stück) gefräst.
Da ich keine Angelteile für Geld mache, habe ich nichts dafür verlangt.
Auch für Spinnerkörper habe ich im letzten Jahr  Formen gemacht, auch für "Ume".

Ich habe gerne geholfen, Kosten für alle Null, beide haben mir ein Geschenk geschickt, ich habe mich gefreut und alle waren glücklich.
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich Centerpin-Rollen gefertigt und 10 Stück verschenkt. Rollen mit gleichen Eigenschaften kosten bei Hardy 500 Euro das Stück.

Es ist nicht so, dass ich niemand "helfe".
Auf jeden Fall aber niemand, der Deinen letzten Absatz geschrieben hat. 

Noch ein Tipp von einem Maurer: "Wer ein Hammer und ein Meißel hat benötigt keine Maschine".

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Ich halte nicht sooo viel von gekauften Schaufeln(auch wegen der Kosten) , ...man ist durch die vorgegebenen Formen doch sehr eingeschränkt .

Ich habe mir Anreißschablonen gemacht , mit deren Hilfe ich auf Alublech oder Lexan anzeichnen kann , ...mit Säge(bei dickem Lexan) und/oder Blechschere geht das Ausschneiden in Nullkommanix , ......das Schleifen auf Anriß erledige ich an einem Schleifteller (40er Körnung) , ......dann noch etwas feinschmirgeln und entgraten , .....fertig !

Andere Arbeiten wie Löcher oder Nuten für Schnurösen oder Löcher an der Basis(für bessere Haltbarkeit der Klebeverbindung)zu fertigen , müßte ich an einfachen gekauften Schaufeln auch durchführen .

               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Chiforce (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

ich scheine ja etwas getroffen zu haben...  #y



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe geschrieben, dass eine Laubsäge und eine Feile reicht, hast Du das nicht gelesen? Habe ich.
> Ein Forumsteilnehmer hat die Vorgehensweise auch mit Bildern gezeigt.
> ...




Ist es Deine Aufgabe mir zu schreiben, ob ich die Worte "Eine Maschine" schreiben darf?
Werden wir jetzt ein wenig durch die Blume beleidigend?
Auf jeden Fall aber niemand, der Deinen letzten Absatz geschrieben hat.
Keine Sorge, falls ich damit gemeint bin, was ja auch nicht ganz eindeutig ist...
Noch ein Tipp von einem Maurer: "Wer ein Hammer und ein Meißel hat benötigt keine Maschine".
Dann wünsche ich noch viel erfolg beim meißeln, kann man das auch in 9 Stunden-Kursen bei "Jemandem" lernen oder hab ich mich mit diesem Absatz wieder erfolgreich davon ausgeschlossen 

Es liegt mir nicht, Andere anzugreifen oder zu beleidigen, falls "Jemand" das hier so aufasst, tut mir das leid, ist aber nicht die Intention. Kritikfähigkeit ist erwünscht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen (echt jetzt)


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Chiforce schrieb:


> ich scheine ja etwas getroffen zu haben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Du hast richtig geraten, Du warst gemeint, du hast den Absatz ja geschrieben.

Zu 9-Stunden Kursen ausführlich:
- Als ich einen CNC-Kurs gemacht habe, habe ich in 20 Stunden fast nichts begriffen.

- Danach habe ich mir (mühsam) CNC selbst beigebracht.

- Im weiteren Schritt habe ich einen Kurs mit Unterlagen so aufgebaut, wie er hätte sein sollen, damit ich das Thema verstanden hätte.

- Mein erster Probelauf war ein voller Erfolg, inzwischen waren über 1000 (Du hast richtig gelesen) Teilnehmer in meinen Kursen, noch keine einzige Beschwerde nur Lob. 

So viel zu 9-Stunden Kursen.
Noch schlimmer war es bei meinem ersten Computer Kurs, da habe ich 50 Stunden nichts begriffen.
Danach hat mir ein Kollege in kurzer Zeit Computer-Bedienung beigebracht.
Später habe ich in Computer Kursen auch mehr als 1000 Kursteilnehmer unterrichtet.

Hammer und Meißel, lernt man automatisch, weil die Hammerschläge die man nicht hört ein "Aua" machen.
Manchmal sieht man danach nicht durch die Blume sondern ein Blumenkohl an der Hand.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Kössi (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Hallo Kuate, 
ich schneide auch meine Makrolan Schaufeln genauso wie meine Alu Schaufeln mit einer Blechschere. Anschließend schön rund gefeilt und den Grad mit Sandpapier verschliffen. Bei 2mm ists schon etwas schwieriger, aber geht. Geht eigentlich recht schnell, aber wie schon vorher erwähnt macht Schaufeln bauen wohl allen den wenigsten Spaß. Ich mach das immer während die Köder im Imprägnierbad baden.   Kössi


----------



## diemai (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

@ kuate

............noch 'mal zurück zu deiner Frage , ......dieser Laden ist zwar in den USA , .....aber recht günstig , ......im Vergleich zu den den großen US Shops hat der auch keine horrenden festgesetzten Luftfrachtgebühren(egal , ob man viel , wenig , schwer oder leicht bestellt) , ...ja , man kann sich sogar aussuchen , ob per Land/See oder Luft versendet wird(Ersteres dauert zwar 3-8 Wochen je nach dem, kostet aber nur halb so viel) .
Ich hab' da schon seit Jahren regelmäßig bestellt , ist'n kleiner Familienbetrieb :

www.mooreslures.com 

(Steuern und Einfuhrzölle werden fällig)

Ansonsten kannst du diese Link-Liste noch durchforsten , vielleicht findest du ja noch 'was Passendes :

http://www.lurefishinguk.com/links/links3.html

Hier noch einige finnische Shops , ....habe die Links kürzlich bekommen , ...ich weiß allerdings nicht , ob die auch außerhalb Finnlands liefern und wie die Zahlungsmethoden sind , .....ich rufe sie mit Google Chrome auf , damit ich das integrierte Übersetzungsprogramm nutzen kann(besser als garnix#c) .

Bei zumindest einem Laden davon kann man aber internationale Lieferadressen anwählen , ....habe aber noch nicht angefragt , außer bei dem zuerst vedlinkten Laden vor ca. 2 Jahren , hatte allerdings auf meine Mail in englisch und deutsch damals keine Antwort erhalten .

Mein finnischer "Informant" meinte jetzt , die Chefin dort sei schon etwas älter und würde keine Fremdsprache sprechen .

Bei diesen Läden gibt es allerdings nur die typisch finnischen Tauchlippen zu kaufen , sowie auch weiteres typisch finnisches Köderbauzubehör .

http://samfishing.fi/kauppa/index.php?cPath=74_73

http://www.vaapputarvike.fi/

http://www.rialinna.fi/tuotteet?mai...0e48a671c45&category=4fb0cb930999b0e48a671c45

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Chiforce (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast richtig geraten, Du warst gemeint, du hast den Absatz ja geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Na da haben wir ja langsam eine gemeinsame Auffassung, wenn hier aus eigener Erfahrung die "20 und 50 Stunden nix begriffen" angegeben wurde, und das bei einem "fremd" Lehrgang, natürlich mag der daraus vorgegangene, selbstentwickelte Lehrgang leichter verständlich sein, aber nach 9 Stunden hat man Grundlagenwissen, die Erfahrungen dazu muss man selber am eigenen Gerät machen, was meiner Meinung nach dann den "jahrelangen" Lernprozess darstellt.

Das mit dem Blumenkohl musste wieder sein, oder?|kopfkrat
Das verleiht dem Ganzen wirklich etwas professionelles... |muahah:


----------



## Deep Down (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Könntet Ihr Euren Zwist bitte woanders austragen? Es nervt innerhalb des eigentlichen Themas gewaltig und hat das zumutbare Maß überschritten! Danke!


----------



## diemai (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr Euren Zwist bitte woanders austragen? Es nervt innerhalb des eigentlichen Themas gewaltig und hat das zumutbare Maß überschritten! Danke!


 
|good:|good:|good:

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Chiforce (13. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

So, haben sich dann alle mal Luft gemacht? |kopfkrat
dann bin ich ja beruhigt:m...

Dachte schon wir wären hier in einem Forum wo es um freie Meinungsäußerung geht #c


----------



## kuate (14. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

@kössi @diemai
danke dass ihr den Thread wieder mit informativen Beiträgen auf Spur gebracht habt!

Die shop-Tipps sind auf jeden Fall Gold wert. Ich werde da mal nachforschen... Eventuel versuche ich parallel auch selbst eine Schaufel herzustellen. Mal sehen. Hab im Moment auch noch Ruten-Projekte auf dem Zettel, was ja auch ein wenig Zeit braucht... Und da die Zeit fürs Hobby immer begrenzt ist muss ich schauen, ob ich das unterkriege...

Insgesamt wurde ja hier schon mehrfach gesagt ie Bearbeitung von Alu wäre einfacher. Mir persönlich sind aber Kunststoff-Schaufeln lieber. Ist vielleicht einfach Geschackssache...  Wo kauft ihr denn euren Kunsstoff? Bals hab ich jetzt über Ebay bezogen. Aber Macrolon oder poly??

@chiforce, @all: Was ich zu den Streitereien noch sagen wollte: Ja, wir haben hier freie Meinungsäußerung! Wenn eine Partei aber nicht einsieht, warum ihre Meinung vielleicht nicht ganz so relevant ist... Dann kannst du dir den Mund fusslich reden. Daher bin auch ich, obwohl ich den Thread eröffnet habe, nicht näher darauf eingegangen.


----------



## west1 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



kuate schrieb:


> Bals hab ich jetzt über Ebay bezogen. Aber Macrolon oder poly??



Gibts auch bei Ebay.


----------



## Chiforce (14. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



kuate schrieb:


> @chiforce, @all: Was ich zu den Streitereien noch sagen wollte: Ja, wir haben hier freie Meinungsäußerung! Wenn eine Partei aber nicht einsieht, warum ihre Meinung vielleicht nicht ganz so relevant ist... Dann kannst du dir den Mund fusslich reden. Daher bin auch ich, obwohl ich den Thread eröffnet habe, nicht näher darauf eingegangen.



Das stimmt wohl, aber ich dachte evtl. kommt bei der Thematik noch was brauchbares zum Ursprungsthema, nämlich den Wobblerschaufeln rüber.

Was mir dazu noch einfällt:
Es gibt Dienstleister, die einem günstig nach einer Zeichnung (CAD) Teile Lasern (oder auch Wasserstrahlschneiden), ich habe mal Gehäuse (Grundmaß 450x200mm) anfertigen lassen (1,5mm AlMg3 - Alublech incl. Abkanten) die mit Deckel und Frontplatte unter 20€/Stückpreis lagen.






Wenn man Tauchschaufeln nach Vorgabe lasern lässt, werden die Stückpreise denke ich mal niedrig ausfallen und man spart sich das Handgesäge. 

Als Materialien stehen bei dem Dienstleister Aluminium (in verschiedenen Ausführungen) und Edelstahl, Kupfer, Messing und "normaler" Stahl zur Auswahl (Alu/stahl ab 1,0mm und Messing ab 0,5mm Dicke)

Wäre ja evtl eine Überlegung wert.

Die Tauchschaufel hab ich schnell mal gezeichnet und als Anfrage für 30 Stück 1,0mm AlMg3 gesendet, mal schauen ob sich die Möglichkeit lohnt.





MfG


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Tauchschaufeln nur aus Polycarbonat alias Lexan/Markrolon etc z.B. von www.hbholzmaus.de für unschlagbare Preise


----------



## diemai (14. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

@ kuate

Transparentes Polykarbonat gibt's bei Ebay(Suchfunktion) , hab' da auch schon 'was gekauft .

Lexan und Makrolon sind nur Handelsnamen für Polykarbonat , ....dürfte das gleiche Zeugs sein .

Für kleine Wobbler(4-8cm) benutze ich Stärke 1,5mm , für Größere habe ich 3mm , ...muß man aber nicht sklavisch einhalten .

Schaufeln aus Alu-Blech sind für mich in der Herstellung nicht wesentlich komplizierter , ...dauern vieleicht nur 10%-20% länger von der Arbeitszeit her(kommt natürlich auf die Werkzeugausstattung an) .

Ich möchte mich nicht auf nur EIN Schaufelmaterial festlegen , .....eine schwerere Metallschaufel kann zum Beispiel u. U. das ausbleien ersparen .

......ich hab' im Web sogar schon 'mal einen japanischen Wobbel gesehen , der hatte 'ne Tauchschaufel aus Bambus drin , bekanntlich ein sehr wiedestandsfähiges Material .

In den USA bauen einige Leute ihre Bass-Crankbaits mit Schaufeln aus Leiterplatten-Rohlingen , ....ich hab' 'mal etwas davon bekommen , .....nur 1mm dick(wenn überhaupt) , aber knackhart , .....hab's allerdings noch nicht verbaut .

Hatte mir bei Conrad-Elektronik in der Modellbauabteilung auch 'mal 'ne Epox-Platte gekauft , ....recht teuer , schwer und schlechter zu bearbeiten als Alu oder Lexan .

Hier noch ein anderer Shop , wo es alles Mögliches an Bastelkram gibt :

www.modulor.de

Gruß , diemai#h

PS :

Wenn du dich weiter in das Thema "Wobblerbau" vertiefen möchtest , sei dir anheim gelegt , in diesen Thread zu wechseln , .......so bleibt alles immer schön gebündelt :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132


----------



## Chiforce (15. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

@diemai: das Leiterplattenmaterial (FR4) gibts günstig bei z.B.: ebay 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-mm-FR4-GFK-Platte-Glasgewebe-Format-500-x-250-mm-/160439177339?pt=Kunststoffe_Chemie&hash=item255aeb907b


Das Angebot für die 30mm Tauchschaufeln aus 1mm Alu kam gerade an:
1,60€ pro Stück bei 30 Stück.
Jedenfalls in den kleinen Mengen nicht wirklich günstig...

Bleibt wohl als kostengünstigste Alternative nur Selberfräsen 
So eine Platte 500x250x1mm mit einer Zustellung mit einem Spiral- oder Diamantverzahntem 2,4mm Fräser ist ratzfatz zu Tauchschaufeln umgebaut, ich würd mal sagen 30 min.


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Das Angebot für die 30mm Tauchschaufeln aus 1mm Alu kam gerade an:
> 1,60€ pro Stück bei 30 Stück.
> Jedenfalls in den kleinen Mengen nicht wirklich günstig...
> 
> ...



Tief im Besenstielfred wurde über die Kosten des Herstellenlassens schonmal diskutiert. Vielleicht hat einer genug Motivation dort zu suchen, vielleicht sind da noch ein paar nützliche Informationen.


----------



## kuate (18. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal was im Baumarkt geholt. 2,50 oder so für ne 25x50 Platte in 4mm. Ist relativ stark, aber ich werde die unterseite der schaufel eh relativ stark abrunden. Von daher nicht so schlimm.

Mit der Laubsäge hab ich die Form grob ausschneiden können. Bin gespannt, wies weitergeht... Muss die Schaufel ja trotzdem einigermaßen gleichmäßig anlegen. Sonst läuft das Teil halt gar nicht...

Man wird sehen...


----------



## Seele (18. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

Hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen aber bei den Amis gibts günstige Schaufeln für ca 20 Cent das Stück, finde ich schon fair.


----------



## Chiforce (18. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*

@kuate: Aus was für einem Material denn?


----------



## kuate (18. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Seele schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen aber bei den Amis gibts günstige Schaufeln für ca 20 Cent das Stück, finde ich schon fair.



Aber nicht inkl. Porto, oder?


----------



## kuate (18. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Chiforce schrieb:


> @kuate: Aus was für einem Material denn?



Es nennt sich glaub ich "Bastler-Kunststoff"

Also Poly-irgendwas denk ich... 

Ist aber nicht spröde oder total steif. Das hatten die in großen Zuschnitten auch für sonstigen Heimwerkerbedarf...


----------



## Seele (18. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



kuate schrieb:


> Aber nicht inkl. Porto, oder?



Mei, hier zu Lande musst du auch Porto zahlen oder mit dem Auto hin fahren. Haber erst 12 Dollar Porto gezahlt weil ich was gebraucht hab das es bei uns nicht gibt. Mit 100 Stück kommt man ja denke ich recht weit und das bleibt dann noch ohne Steuer und man kommt halt dann auf 30 Cent.


----------



## west1 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



kuate schrieb:


> Es nennt sich glaub ich "Bastler-Kunststoff"
> 
> Also Poly-irgendwas denk ich...


Falls es Polymethylmethacrylat, (Acrylglas oder Plexiglas) ist hast du das falsche gekauft, das Zeugs zerbricht! 
 Polycarbonate (Lexan oder Makrolon) ist für Tauchschaufeln  besser geeignet.


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



west1 schrieb:


> Falls es Polymethylmethacrylat, (Acrylglas oder Plexiglas) ist hast du das falsche gekauft, das Zeugs zerbricht!
> Polycarbonate (Lexan oder Makrolon) ist für Tauchschaufeln  besser geeignet.



@kuate:

Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen!#h

Da schreibt man sich die Finger wund und ....


----------



## west1 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen!#h



So mach einer braucht das! 

Hier noch ein Bild von einem Test den ich vor Jahren mal gemacht hatte.

Oben Bastelglas Plexiglas, bin nicht groß zum biegen gekommen als schon die Stücke durch den Keller flogen.
Mitte Lexan gebogen.
Unten das gebogene Lexan zurück in die Gerade gebogen.


----------



## kuate (19. März 2013)

*AW: Tauschschaufeln dringend gesucht!!*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @kuate:
> 
> Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen!#h
> 
> Da schreibt man sich die Finger wund und ....



|kopfkrat

Es gab nichts anderes. Ganz einfach. Ich hab hier nicht 3 Baumärkte in der Nähe, sondern genau einen.
Es wirkt nicht spröde oder so, sondern sehr flexibel.
Und zum testen ist es in Ordnung würd ich sagen. Ich muss erst mal schauen, ob ich die Bearbeitung hinbekomme. Hab daher ja auch nur ein Stück gekauft.


----------

